# Kernel 4.9

## YPenguin

Mit 4.9.x gab es anfänglich bei mir Probleme - erst funktionierte das Herunterfahren nicht mehr und später hat er sogar im Booten mit Kernelpanic abgebrochen.

Das 9. Patchlevel hat heute funktioniert. Hatte sonst noch jemand Probleme?

PS Und warum wurden alle Versionen bis herunter auf 4.4 herausgenommen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> PS Und warum wurden alle Versionen bis herunter auf 4.4 herausgenommen?

 

weil diese nicht mehr supportet sind durch die kernel maintainer: https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html

----------

## YPenguin

Meine NEC USB 3.0 Karte wird offenbar nicht aktiviert, obwohl die bei Kernel 4.8 noch gut ging.

----------

## kurisu

Seltsam. Eventuell eine Regression in Linux 4.9. Falls Du angesichts der Probleme einstweilen zurück zu 4.8 möchtest, kannst du über Git ganz bequem an alte Ebuilds gelangen und diese in einem lokalen Overlay aufbewahren respektive warten. Mutmaßlich bekannt, vielleicht aber auch nicht.

----------

## YPenguin

Falls jemand sich für Details interessiert: Es ist diese Karte https://www.conrad.de/de/4-port-usb-30-controllerkarte-usb-a-pci-986823.html?sc.ref=Product%20Details und mein MB ist ein ASUS P7P55D.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

USB3 benötigt den xHCI Treiber. Ist der geladen? Via lspci -k siehst du ob die Karte einen Treiber nutzt oder nicht. 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## YPenguin

Seltsamerweise funktioniert es heute, obwohl ich gestern nicht viel geändert habe.

lspci -k:

08:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

Die Karte reizt die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit des PCI-Bus aus (soweit ich mich erinnere).

Ist möglicherweise der Kernelstart nicht konsistent im Ergebnis? Für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte sich bei den PCI-Meldungen früh im Kernelstart einiges geändert im Vergleich zu 4.8.

----------

## YPenguin

Mit 4.9.9 funktioniert es ungefähr zu 50% - die andere Hälfte der Starts verläuft so, dass die USB-Karte ungenutzt bleibt.

Ich probiere jetzt 4.9.11.

----------

## YPenguin

Das Problem besteht weiter. Möglicherweise wird der Hardware zu wenig Zeit gegeben bei der Initialisierung?

----------

## platinumviper

Bau das mal als Modul, dann bekommst du beim laden vielleicht eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung. Außerdem ist es weit weniger nervig ein Modul zu entladen und wieder zu laden als ständig neu booten zu müssen.

Seit knapp zwei Stunden ist 4.10 raus, bisher nur im linux Repository, sollte aber in Kürze auch in linux-stable auftauchen. Die Nvidia Treiber laufen damit allerdings noch nicht.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe 4.10 gesehen und mit Genkernel eine Installation gemacht. Geändert habe ich nur den Prozessortyp (Core 2 and newer).

lspci -k

08:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev ff)

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

Das Modul wird offenbar nicht benutzt und meine externe HD nicht gemountet (was sonst automatisch passieren sollte).

Das entspricht dem Problem, wie es bereits bei 4.9 vorlag.

Ansonsten sieht 4.10 ganz gut aus.

----------

## bbgermany

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Bau das mal als Modul, dann bekommst du beim laden vielleicht eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung. Außerdem ist es weit weniger nervig ein Modul zu entladen und wieder zu laden als ständig neu booten zu müssen.
> 
> Seit knapp zwei Stunden ist 4.10 raus, bisher nur im linux Repository, sollte aber in Kürze auch in linux-stable auftauchen. Die Nvidia Treiber laufen damit allerdings noch nicht.

 

Das ist nicht ganz richtig  :Wink:  siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1059660.html

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe 4.10 gesehen und mit Genkernel eine Installation gemacht. Geändert habe ich nur den Prozessortyp (Core 2 and newer). 
> 
> lspci -k 
> ...

 

Automount sollte doch Udev/systemd machen, soweit ich mich erinnere oder liege ich da falsch. Was sagt denn lsusb und das Kernellog wenn du die Platte angesteckt hast? Wird sie erkannt?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## YPenguin

Im Startprotokoll fand ich dies:

[    6.393436] usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    6.393711] scsi host11: usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0

[    6.393786] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.464894] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.464983] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.645973] CE: hpet2 increased min_delta_ns to 20115 nsec

[    6.666079] hrtimer: interrupt took 30161329 ns

[    6.696238] INFO: NMI handler (perf_event_nmi_handler) took too long to run: 10.054 msecs

[    6.696239] perf: interrupt took too long (78567 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 2000

[    6.726398] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: Host halt failed, -19

[    6.726402] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: can't setup: -19

[    6.726411] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: USB bus 3 deregistered

[    6.746635] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: init 0000:08:00.0 fail, -19

Die externe HD ist eine 5 TB Seagate.

----------

## bbgermany

Was für ein Mainboard ist denn in dem Rechner verbaut? Das ganze Log wäre eventuell hilfreicher als nur der kleine Auszug.

MfG, Stefan

----------

## YPenguin

Das Mainboard ist ein ASUS P7P55D - ein häufiges Board eigentlich - wenn auch nicht mehr neu (von 2010).

Windows XP, 7 und 10 gehen, was ein Hardwareproblem ausschließt.

Eine Durchsicht des restlichen Startprotokolls hat keine Auffälligkeiten gebracht - es ist leider zu lang, um es in einem Stück zu posten.

----------

## YPenguin

Die aktuelle Situation mit 4.10.1 stellt sich so dar:

[    5.830066] usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    5.830135] scsi host11: usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0

[    5.830212] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    5.901296] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    5.901384] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.162982] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: Host halt failed, -19

[    6.162984] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: can't setup: -19

[    6.162995] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: USB bus 3 deregistered

[    6.183289] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: init 0000:08:00.0 fail, -19

----------

## schmidicom

Ist nur so ein Schuss ins blaue aber was besseres bleibt hier wohl nicht übrig:

Hast du schon einmal versucht die Firmware deines USB-Controller zu aktualisieren? Ich musste das mal mit einem USB-Controller von DeLock machen weil er unter Windows 10 plötzlich nicht mehr wollte.

----------

## YPenguin

@schmidicom

Danke für die Idee, aber es ist eine Karte, die für Conrad produziert wurde mit NEC Hardware. Ein Firmwareupdate steht offenbar nicht zur Verfügung.

----------

## schmidicom

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> @schmidicom
> 
> Danke für die Idee, aber es ist eine Karte, die für Conrad produziert wurde mit NEC Hardware. Ein Firmwareupdate steht offenbar nicht zur Verfügung.

 

Das der Hersteller der Platine kein Update bereitstellt ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, das macht kaum noch einer (mit Support verdient man eben kein Geld mehr), aber wenn ich "uPD720201 firmware" im Google eingebe kommen einige Resultate.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe heute ein Firmware-Update des NEC-Renesas-Chips durchgeführt mit Firmware aus dieser Quelle: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjr3OrY_9DSAhXH1BoKHR59CtMQFggiMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.station-drivers.com%2Findex.php%3Foption%3Dcom_remository%26Itemid%3D353%26func%3Dfileinfo%26id%3D1348%26lang%3Den&usg=AFQjCNGBMlvF8voRaotCOSsix3O30RCVhw

Das Update verlief erfolgreich (laut Aussage des Update-Programms).

Ob auch das Problem mit dem Kernel behoben ist, kann ich erst nach mehreren Starts sagen.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe gerade bei einem Kaltstart dieses Ergebnis erhalten:

[    6.016742] usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    6.016811] scsi host11: usb-storage 2-1.8:1.0

[    6.016901] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.088977] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.089095] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.189662] hrtimer: interrupt took 30168649 ns

[    6.350531] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: Host halt failed, -19

[    6.350533] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: can't setup: -19

[    6.350537] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: USB bus 3 deregistered

[    6.370735] xhci_hcd 0000:08:00.0: init 0000:08:00.0 fail, -19

----------

## YPenguin

Ob eine Bug-Meldung in dem Zusammenhang etwas bringen würde?

Und dann bei Gentoo oder gleich bei den Kernel-Leuten?

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn das Teil unter Windows wirklich funktioniert sobald etwas dran steckt dann bleibt dir wohl nicht anderes übrig als einen Bugreport zu eröffnen, und bei Verwendung der gentoo-sources oder vanilla-sources kannst du das auch gleich auf dem Bugzilla von kernel.org machen. Nur solltest du vorher versuchen deinem Kernel über die Debug-Optionen (frag mich aber nicht welche, ich kenne die auch nicht alle) etwas mehr Informationen zu entlocken denn mit diesen 10 Zeilen werden die dort vermutlich nicht viel anfangen können.

----------

## YPenguin

Möglicherweise besteht ein Zusammenhang mit den hier genannten Bugs:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1630063

----------

## YPenguin

Bei Heise gibt es auch einen Artikel zu dem Problem:

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Linux-Unklarheiten-in-USB-Spezifikation-fuehren-zu-Verbindungsabbruechen-1941552.html

----------

## YPenguin

Das Problem besteht auch bei 4.10.5 noch. Ich habe inzwischen eine Bugmeldung (Bug 612704) abgegeben bei Gentoo-Bugzilla.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe jetzt mal lspci -vvv eingegeben und dieses Resultat erhalten:

08:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

        !!! Unknown header type 7f

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

Die gesamte Controller-Karte ist also inaktiv und damit alles was danach kommt (HD in meinem Fall).

Ob es an geänderten Voreinstellungen in Genkernel auch liegen könnte?

----------

## YPenguin

Zum Vergleich hier noch die Ergebnisse bei einem gelungenen Start (lspci -vvv):

```

08:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at f7ffe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst+ PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

                Vector table: BAR=0 offset=00001000

                PBA: BAR=0 offset=00001080

        Capabilities: [a0] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset- SlotPowerLimit 0.000W

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

                        ClockPM+ Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR+, OBFF Not Supported

                AtomicOpsCap: 32bit- 64bit- 128bitCAS-

                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

                AtomicOpsCtl: ReqEn-

                LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

                         Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

                         Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

                LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -3.5dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

                         EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

```

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Mhh, da es ein USB3 Controller ist nur mal eine Vermutung von mir, wenn du im Bios/Uefi eine Option für eine Iommu hast, aktiviere die mal und guck ob es besser läuft. Bei mir GA-970A-UD3P gibt es ohne aktivierte iommu Probleme mit den USB2 und USB3 Controllern (Dann läuft nur entweder oder).

Falls du das Pech haben solltest eine ebenso schlecht iommu implementierung wie ich zu haben musst du noch "iommu=pt" zur Kernel Kommandozeile hinzufügen (Bei mir gibt es sonst tausende Fehlermeldungen [Immer die gleiche AMD-Vi irgendwas] die teilweise sogar das System verlangsamen).

Evtl. hilft es dir ja weiter  :Smile: 

----------

## YPenguin

Da das Problem hartnäckig ist und sich durch Patches mittlerweile auch auf ältere Kernelversionen ausgedehnt hat, habe ich nun Kernel 4.1.39-r1 als Alternative installiert.

Kernel 4.4.52 ist bereits betroffen.

----------

